# Beef Round Heel of Round



## jank (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone give me some advise on how to smoke this type of roast?  I've never even heard of this cut of meat. Any advise would be greatly helpful.  Thanks so much! Jan


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 10, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Jan 

I see this is your first post here. Would you please go by  roll call and introduce yourself

I just sent our resident meat expert an note with this link for you but here is what I found on the cut 

[h1]


[/h1]
Recipe Book
Healthy Living
The Beef Story
Chef’s Tips
Register to Win
Cooking School
Grilling

contact us
media center
about us
login
create your own recipe book
follow us on Twitter

Email Page
Bookmark Page
Home Page





recipes   websitesearch tips

[h2]Cooking School[/h2]

Food Dictionary
Shop Smart
Keep the Quality
Cook it Right
Beef Basics
Food Safety
Cooking Videos







[h3]Beef Round Heel of Round RoastRound[/h3]
This area has many lean cuts of beef, which are best prepared with moist heat cooking methods. Many popular and economical roasts come from the Round. When cut into thin strips, steaks from this area can be used in stir-fry  recipes.







  Back to Round Information






[h5]Beef Round Heel of Round Roast[/h5]
*Also known as*:

Pike's Peak Roast
Diamond Roast
Denver Pot Roast
Horesshoe Roast
Heel Pot Roast
Heel of Round
*Nutritional Information*

*Recommended cooking methods*:

Braising
Roasting
Stewing








  Back to Round Information

Cooking School

return to top of page

*Visit lacarnederes.com*      Site Map     Privacy Policy     Home     _Site by White Lion  _

[emoji]169[/emoji] 2008-2012 Texas Beef Council - All Rights Reserved


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the actual heel of round:













Beef-Bottom-Round-171F.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 10, 2012






End of Round, showing heel of round in the center, then over top of it are the remains of the bottom round, eye of round and top round.  Seam out those pieces of meat and what is left is the heel of round (above).













beef-end of round.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 10, 2012






Which of these are you referring to?  Or, if possible, post a Qview of it (pic).  Knowing exactly what cut it is will determine how to process it and how to cook it.


----------



## jank (Oct 10, 2012)

The cut looks like the first picture


----------



## jank (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but I don't know anything about roll call


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

jank said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know anything about roll call


Here's the link to Roll Call. Just click the button "Start a New Thread" to introduce yourself to the forum. Thanks!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 11, 2012)

The top picture is the actual heel of the round.  In the center, you see a rope of meat that is very sinewy; it is tough and is best stewed, not roasted.  Seam that out and save it for your next beef stew or soup.  The rest, you can tie a couple strings around it to hold it into a round shape and roast it.  It has flavorful meat, and some silver looking membrane that can be more difficult to chew, but roast it to 135° internal for best flavor!


----------

